
John Philip Holland: The Father of the Modern Submarine - smacktoward
http://interestingengineering.com/john-philip-holland-father-modern-submarine/
======
dspig
"John Philip Holland was born ... on the February the 29th 1840. ... Sadly his
father’s first wife Anne Foley from Kilkee died in 1835."

Strange. Even if mentioning the first wife is useful, it's sad in general that
she died, but if she hadn't, the subject of the article presumably wouldn't
have existed!

------
amazing_jose
What about Peral's Submarine? (Spanish submarine) «she was launched 8
September 1888.»
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peral_Submarine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peral_Submarine)

------
Bobbleoxs
Incidentally, I was just visiting Liscannor in County Clare, Ireland over the
weekend. Our driver passed JPH's museum there. This should probably count as a
Baader-Meinhof Phenomenon (aka frequency illusion).

